# Finding Paint for my B9 ???



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've looked at my instruction sheet for my Moebius B9, and the colors they suggest. But I'm having a hard time finding a few of these colors.
Can anyone help ? Or explain why I can't find these colors ?
Such as Medium Metallic Gray, Gloss Semi-Opaque White, Charcoal Gray, Gloss Medium Metallic Gray, and Flat Aluminum in a Spray Can.

I don't have an Air Brush. So it's rattle cans for me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Home Depot or Loews is your friend.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I used Tamiya Mica Silver and Tamiya Light Gunmetal spray cans. Both over Tamiya Light Grey primer. The instruction sheet call outs for paint are more of a guide and I often use what looks good to me. Colors look different depending on lighting and weathering of any subject. I painted our friend the way he looks on my DVD.s Have fun with your build! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Check out the Tamiya range of spray paints. In some cases, colors like Aluminum are glossy, but you can tone them down with clear flat spray. 

Personally I try to avoid the hardware store type stuff...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Check out the Tamiya range of spray paints.


Are they lacquer sprays? I've only ever used enamel.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are a synthetic, plastic-safe, lacquer. Same as the new formula Testors lacquer sprays. They go on VERY smoothly and dry nice and quick without being sticky or tacky. They have been out now about 10 years.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I can also vouch for Tamiya spray paints. Much better then the enamel (Testors) spray paints I've used in the past.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

spock62 said:


> I can also vouch for Tamiya spray paints. Much better then the enamel (Testors) spray paints I've used in the past.


Interesting. Can they be used in conjunction with enamels?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You cant spray lacquer over enamel but you can paint any other paint over lacquer. I use Tamiya sprays on everything I can now. I am repainting some WW2 German ammo cans with Tamiya Field Grey spray lacquer...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I used mostly Tamiya rattlecan and jar paints, with the major exception of Liqitex Iredescent rich silver acrylic spray paint, which is available through arts & crafts stores. I don't remember who first posted about this paint here on HobbyTalk, but I can't thank him enough; the color is PERFECT for the torso, shoulders, lower torso skirt and the torso ring! I used Tamiya mica Silver for the feet, ankle joints, knees and the top of the leg structure, as well as the brighter silver sensor parts above the corrugated 'collar' assembly. I used Testors "chrome" paint on that "ventilator fan" that tops off the brain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seaview said:


> I don't remember who first posted about this paint here on HobbyTalk:


Hey, that was me (I think); I used that on my Masudaya, and am thinking about using it on the Moebius ones due to its slightly uneven surface effect.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

So what is the best thing to do with the vinyl arm and leg parts? they need 
to look more mate or flat right? too shiny out of the box. My hobbie shop told 
me to use Tamiya primer for nylon and polypropylene. then spray mate grey.
Does that sound right to you guys??


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'll be painting the vinyl parts with a liquid latex/acylic paint mix of 1/5 to 4/5.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I'll be painting the vinyl parts with a liquid latex/acylic paint mix 1/5 to 4/5.


I am guessing that will be with airbrush system?


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

For those of us who plan on rattle can paint. will nylon primer work 
or is it a bad idea?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

moebiusman said:


> I am guessing that will be with airbrush system?


No, a tube & liquid mix applied by brush. I've had many successes in the past with this method, it's both durable & flat looking. Straight acrylic looks good too, but in my experience adding a bit of latex softens the look without needing to cover it with a dull coat.
FWIW.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I tried that Liquitex spray before and could never get it to stick to anything. Even over primer it just beaded up like water on a waxed car. When dry it was easy to flake or peel off.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I tried that Liquitex spray before and could never get it to stick to anything. Even over primer it just beaded up like water on a waxed car. When dry it was easy to flake or peel off.


 
That's very strange. What was the temperature while you spraying it? When I used it, the temperature was in the high 60's and it adheared to the primer coat beautifully, and still haven't had any problems with peeling or flaking in the past month it's been on my Robot. Also, did you shake the can for a full 2 minutes?
I admit that I have experienced flaking and peeling with the Tamiya "dark grey" bottle paint that I used on the vinyl sections, so am very careful when handling the robot.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Shook the snot out of it. It was probably in the 90s when I was spraying (I live in Florida). Given that I have been using spray paints for 40 years I suspect it is the paint. It really is not meant for plastic models.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> I tried that Liquitex spray before and could never get it to stick to anything. Even over primer it just beaded up like water on a waxed car. When dry it was easy to flake or peel off.


You gotta shake the can a bunch of times before you use it.

Seriously, was it old? 
I've never had that problem. Worst I had was using an old can that had a semi-clogged emitter & I got the bumpies.
This vinyl for the arms & legs is different than other vinyls I've worked with. I'll be doing some heavy testing on the arms I'm not using before I commit to any particular venue.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> It really is not meant for plastic models.


In my experience, acrylic paint generally works on anything.


----------

